# MCSA / MCSE Worth it Anymore?



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just curious what you guys think. I want to expand my skills in the networking realm and thought getting into Microsoft Administration would be a great area to continue to expand. I also know there are certifications geared toward the newer stuff i.e 2008 material. However, I also know large number of companies still using the older stuff. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would go for the 2008 certs if it weren't for the cost of classes.


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kinda my thoughts as well.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

In the long run it would be worth having, but the up front cost is way too high. The testing itself really doesn't cost anything, but classes are outrageous.


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ya I do agree with that. I may be able to work something in with tuition reimbursement with my company. Thanks for you input. Anyone else?


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

What does your company prefer? It can't hurt to ask what skillset they want or EXPECT to want, so you can open opportunities.


----------



## thesweetdevilguy (Nov 9, 2005)

I have completed my mcse 2003 and have upgarded to windows 2008 i.e., MCTS however my company still users windows 2003 server 

however we have labs for windows 2008 i have not heard any company have upgraded their servers from 2003 - 2008 .. 

both are quite good .. learn 2003 and then 2008.. always better for windows sys admin


----------

